#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Get Outlook Mail ID Properties to Excel - Challenging Problem

## Novice_To_Excel

Hi All,

I wish to extract outlook mail id properties to excel.

*Problem is....*
In a company...
Each employee got an Employee ID as well an Email ID (both are linked in outlook)
&
Each employee got an Manager

*Now my problem is to find out the Name of the Manager with the Given Employee ID of Employee*
And this info is available in Outlook Email ID Properties. 

Now I'm doing this manually, which is taking whole lot of time...  :Frown: 

How I get the required info:
First I enter Employee ID in "To" address bar, then I get his email ID, then I double click on the email ID of employee in outlook, then I see his Employee ID in First Tab and his concern manager Name will be in second Tab. 

Attaching sample file with screen shots for your reference Attachment 200038

Kindly let me know if you need any more information....

I have searched many websites but no where i could not find any help on this....   :Confused:  Thought it as almost impossible, but still have small hope, there will be some one who can crack this problem and help me.....

Please... Please help me.... 

Thanks a million in advance...

----------


## Novice_To_Excel

Earlier file had an error

Please see this
Sample_File.xls

----------


## anto_01

I also require the code for the above problem, Please let me know if you get a solution to your problem

----------


## anto_01

> I also require the code for the above problem, Please let me know if you get a solution to your problem



URGENT plse???

----------


## Novice_To_Excel

> URGENT plse???



Sure I will share it with you.. once I get to know about it... I request you too please share with me, if you have any info about it....

----------


## yogananda.muthaiah

Hi,

i dont think, we can able to get the outlook mail id properties

----------


## Kiran2012

Hi,

Please have a look. This may help you.
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/ext...-t2964918.html
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/re-...-t1802763.html
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/ext...-t2634750.html

http://www.outlookcode.com/codedetail.aspx?id=594

----------

